# And finally, Ypres part 1.



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2016)

For those who don't know Ypres, it contains one of the World's most poignant monumants to those who fell in the Great war.  It is also a very beautiful town and a 'Mecca' for people exploring the history of WW1.

I'll start with the town  which happily contains a very nice campsite.  It's a short walk from the site to the town ramparts and moat,  and from there to the typically Flemish centre.


Much of the original fortifications still exist and you can walk round most of the town.



I really like this building.  Just look at the beautiful symmetry of the windows and dormers..


Inside my favourite shop. The best handmade Belgian chocolates in Ypres.  No wonder the shop is called
 't Hemelryck - the 'Heavenly place'.


And I just couldn't resist taking a picture of this truck which goes round watering the flowers


The final set of pictures will be very different, but they illustrate why hundreds of thousands of people visit  Ypres.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. That building is stunning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks like a lovely place.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2016)

Just imagine, a little truck just to water the city's flowers.  How nice.

Thanks for the lovely pics Capt.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 27, 2016)

Excellent photographs, very enjoyable.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bee (Apr 28, 2016)

Great photos Capt.


----------

